# Movie season 2012 about to begin...



## billc

Well, movie season is about to begin.  In fact, it really starts May 4 with the release of the Avengers.  This week we have two place holders Lockdown, and Cabin in the woods, which seem to have some pretty good reviews.  Hunger games was a good movie and I won't be seeing the 3 stooges.  Is Superman out this summer or is it a Christmas or next summer release?  Do you think this season is a promising one or will it be destroyed by poorly executed movies that had great potential?  The Dark Knight Rises, will it be able to keep up with the The Dark Knight?  Will people even be able to understand Bain when he talks?


----------



## Kinghercules

YEAH BABY!!!!
ITS DA BEST TIME OF THE YEAR FOR MOVIES!!!!!!

I think Transformers is suppose to drop this summer too.


----------



## The Last Legionary

Kinghercules said:


> YEAH BABY!!!!
> ITS DA BEST TIME OF THE YEAR FOR MOVIES!!!!!!
> 
> I think Transformers is suppose to drop this summer too.





> On February 13, 2012, producer Lorenzo Di Bonaventura confirmed that a fourth film was being pursued, aiming for release in 2014. Michael Bay later confirmed his involvement with June 27, 2014 as a fixed release date by Paramount.[SUP][11][/SUP][SUP][12][/SUP][SUP][13][/SUP] With the series heading in the direction of a reboot, Di Bonaventura insisted that the fourth film will not be a reboot but an _evolution_. He said:
> &#8220;Again, it's a hybrid because it's a funny thing. I'm not involved with 'Spider Man' but what I perceive 'Spider Man' to be is just a redoing of the whole thing. It's not, it's an evolution. There's still continuity that's going on, yet there will be a lot of new cast. Whether there's nobody from the first cast, we don't even know yet. The trust is it's going to be a new story. The characters that certainly come along areOptimus and Bumblebee. I'm sure.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transformers_(film_series)#Future


----------



## Kinghercules

Yeah the F-ed up on Spider-Man. So now they wanna do it ova.
These directors and producers need to be shot! 
They lucky this aint a dictatorship.  LOL!!!!


----------



## MA-Caver

Basically dunno why they started doing do-overs or re-visualizations or re-boot or whatever... they're friggin remakes and don't need to be done... at least until another generation has had a chance to appreciate them... just like we appreciate (well, ok not all of us  ) the old movies from the 30's, 40's and 50's many which were quite good because they cared about story lines more than $$, though with Hollywood it's always has been and will be about the money... but there are a few directors/producers and (m/f) actors who do care about the story as well. Some have even cared so much that they forgone their usual salary, just to see the project done. Good example of this was Lord Of The Rings trilogy where Jackson, (strongly) encouraged by fans to do expansions on each of the films and the actors not taking anymore than what they've been paid for already (I think). Either way, it was more work and in some cases harder work than what was done previously. For that the entire production is to be given kudos. 

The only ones I'd be (really) interested in seeing are; "The Hobbit", "Dark Knight Rises", and the "Avengers". As for the others... well, DVD is worth waiting for.


----------



## billc

I would disagree on hollywood being just about the money...but that would be for the study.  As one film critic put it, I don't remember which one, most of these directors don't go to film school to make Hop, or any number of high grossing kid movies.  They go to make films that have "meaning," and sometimes they get lucky and make some money.  Of course you have Steven Spielberg and Lucas and the like but think of Woody Allen.  His movies don't make much money, yet someone still ponies up the cash to make them.  For a further discussion of all the movies that are made, knowing they won't make money, but they are made anyway, we would need to continue on the Study Thread...


----------



## Kinghercules

I just saw The Advengers.

THAT JOINT WAS OFF DA HOOK!!!!

Im gonna see it again tonight!!!


----------



## Blindside

Avengers rocked!  I NEVER go see a movie twice in the theater, and I am going to try to hit it tonight again.  Joss Whedon did it right.


----------



## billc

Just got back from the Avengers and I have to say it was a really good movie.  A great start to movie season.  Next week, Dark Shadows....


(Oh, and thanks for the respect to christians and the U.S. Joss Whedon, it was a nice change...)


----------



## Omar B

Summer movie seasons?  Pfft.  It's all about fall DVD season!

My favorite thing with the summer movies really are watching them all on DVD at home when they are all released.  Anybody remember summer 4 years ago?  Iron Man, then TDK then The Hulk in the space of a couple weeks.


----------



## Sukerkin

This is the movie I am keen to see this year:

[yt]WiguOy5ZFks[/yt]


----------



## Kinghercules

Sukerkin said:


> This is the movie I am keen to see this year:



Yes!
A must see!!


----------



## Kinghercules

Omar B said:


> Summer movie seasons?  Pfft.  It's all about fall DVD season!
> 
> My favorite thing with the summer movies really are watching them all on DVD at home when they are all released.  Anybody remember summer 4 years ago?  Iron Man, then TDK then The Hulk in the space of a couple weeks.



Stop bein cheap and lame!!!

Like Mayweather said..."get out there and get paid!!"


----------



## billc

I like watching movies at home as well, but nothing really beats going out to the movie theater, getting some really expensive food items and forgetting about the outside world for about 2 hours.  Sitting at home, with the phone ringing and pets and other distractions isn't the same experience.  True, if you have jerks in the audience the theater thing can be ruined, but you can always wait a bit and see it the second or third week out.

Mark Ruffalo did a good job as Bruce Banner.  He was sort of fidgety and distracted, as that kind of situation would have a tendency to put you out of sorts.


----------



## shima

We generally wait for movies to come to HBO/Starz/Blu-Ray, but I did see Hunger Games recently in the theaters and I *really* want to go and see the Avengers.


----------



## dancingalone

I also plan to go see the Avengers again in the movie theater and that is something I've done only twice before.  I really enjoyed this movie.  Great action with a handful of funny parts.  Can't recommend this movie more as entertainment.


----------



## Kinghercules

shima said:


> We generally wait for movies to come to HBO/Starz/Blu-Ray, but I did see Hunger Games recently in the theaters and I *really* want to go and see the Avengers.


I saw the trailer for Hunger Games and I wasnt impressed.
I really didnt see what the big deal was.


----------



## billc

So far I have seen The Avengers, Dark Shadows and Men in Black 3...the results so far...

The Avengers, see it at the theater in Imax 3D.
Dark Shadows and Men in Black 3, good red box or netflix rentals.

July will be a big month with Spiderman and the Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## billc

Chernobyl Diaries...not bad for a movie, of course blatantly stupid actions by the victims, and a good red box movie to discuss with friends.

Prometheus...great visuals...wait for cable...story was way off, he Ang Lee'd the film...


----------



## Sukerkin

billcihak said:


> Prometheus...great visuals...wait for cable...story was way off, he Ang Lee'd the film...



Noooooooo!  I am so very disappointed to hear that .  I can only hope that there is a Director's cut that will serve to put right the flaws ... or is it beyond that?


----------



## billc

Hmmm...It was...disapointing and I don't think he is going to get another chance to explain things in another movie.  I saw the film "maxed" out in 3d Imax and that was the only real redeeming feature.  He attempted some interesting things but they didn't work.  In my opinion.


----------



## elder999

dancingalone said:


> I also plan to go see the Avengers again in the movie theater and that is something I've done only twice before. I really enjoyed this movie. Great action with a handful of funny parts. Can't recommend this movie more as entertainment.




Too much fun:






:lfao:....just.....:lfao:


----------



## billc

Actually, the Michael Fassbender was really very good in it as well.  Charlize Theron plays a cold, unpleasant person very well as well.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

The Avengers was great, no doubt about it.  Absolutely a "buy" when the DVD comes out.
Dark Shadows was good too.  I was glad to see that most of the comedy involved Barnabas being a man out of time, rather than a spoof of the series.  As someone who remembers the 70's (through a blur), it was fun to see the little touches put in.  Eva Green was HOT (IMHO) and even Michelle Pffeifer (sp?) looked good in those big eyelashes and powder-blue eyeshadow.  The ending looks like they want to make a sequel, but given the events at Collinwood and with the people of Collinsport, that might be a problem.

By the way, did everyone see the SECOND little bit after the credits in the Avengers?  Not the part with Thanos, but the short scene after all the credits had run?  If not, it's a good excuse to see it again!  Nothing special, just a nice scene.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Oh, and looking forward to The Dark Knight Rises.  The return of Ra's al-Gul!


----------



## billc

For Sukerkin, a review of Prometheus, from the leader of Monster Hunter Nation...

http://larrycorreia.wordpress.com/2012/06/13/prometheus-captains-log/



> _But despite all that good, Prometheus made my head hurt. I&#8217;ve heard some people try to say that it is a &#8220;thinking&#8221; movie for &#8220;grown ups&#8221;&#8230; No. And quit being a pretentious wannabe English professor. The problem with Prometheus being a Thinking movie is that the more you think about it, the less it makes sense. The more I think about it, the more things I have a hard time with. (you&#8217;ll notice that you never hear anybody complaining about the plot holes of the Avengers, because it didn&#8217;t try to be a Thinking movie. It just says shut up and enjoy your awesome)._
> _Instead Prometheus was written in such a way that it required the cast of supposedly intelligent characters to make decisions like unto the cast of a low budget B horror movie. It was one step above &#8220;hey, we&#8217;re in the haunted murder mansion with a serial killer, let&#8217;s split up and wander around in the dark!&#8221; &#8220;Great idea. Let&#8217;s have sex and smoke pot so the slasher can murder us faster while we&#8217;re distracted!&#8221; I expect that kind of cheap cop-out writing from movies that cost $100 and the actors were paid in beer, not $200,000,000 gorgeous movies starring a bunch of great actors.  _



Character spoilers below this point...



> _SPOILER ALERT! Seriously, this is spoilerific. Stop reading now if you don&#8217;t want spoilers. _
> _I warned you&#8230;_
> Captain&#8217;s log. Star date, Dec 23, 2089. This is Idris Elba, Captain of the Prometheus. We are on a mission to the faraway planet LV-223 because a couple of archeologists read Chariot of the Gods. Apparently with the bazillions of stars you can see from earth from different hemispheres and across thousands of years this was the only place in all of outer space that five dots lined up just right, and I&#8217;m not going to think too hard about that any more. Charlize Theron is our requisite corporate ice ***** and we&#8217;ve even got an android. There&#8217;s a bunch of other crew, but I&#8217;ve got a sneaky feeling that none of us are going to bother to learn their names.
> I&#8217;m currently in hypersleep while our android is demonstrating that if this was a better movie he would totally win an Oscar.
> Dec 24. We all got decanted from hyper sleep. Charlize did pushups to demonstrate her corporate hard-***-itude and the archeologist with the dragon tattoo barfed a lot. The crew got to know each other so the audience could easily determine who was going to die first. I think the Weyland Corporation must not give a crap about this mission since they hired Insane Clown Posse to be our science team. (Rainbows! What do they mean?)


----------



## billc

I saw Snow White.  It was long, and boring, despite the fight sequences.  Charlise theron is once again playing the cold, aloof, villain, but it is somewhat of an empty performance.  I don't know if I would recommend seeing it from red box.  Wait for Netflix or cable...


----------



## Steve

billcihak said:


> I saw Snow White.  It was long, and boring, despite the fight sequences.  Charlise theron is once again playing the cold, aloof, villain, but it is somewhat of an empty performance.  I don't know if I would recommend seeing it from red box.  Wait for Netflix or cable...


Agreed.  The main character was lifeless.  She's just a terrible actress.  Some of the effects were good, but the script was pretty bad and the story plodded along at a snail's pace.


----------



## billc

I saw Abraham Lincoln, Vampire Hunter last night.  Not horrible, but probably best seen through redbox.  Some interesting axe work.


----------



## Steve

The Amazing Spiderman was awesome.  I can't really say whether a casual moviegoer will appreciate the differences between this movie and the Toby Mcguire/Sam Raimi spiderman of a few years ago, but for anyone who actually digs superheroes, read the comics and Spiderman in particular, this was a FANTASTIC, AWESOME movie.

The Peter Parker/Spiderman character was much more faithful to the comics.  The story itself, while yet another origin story, does a much better job of making it interesting, exploring the characters and moving the plot forward than any of the previous Spiderman movies, with the possible exception of Spiderman 2, with Doc Oc.

At 2 hours and 20 minutes (or so), it's long, but didn't feel that way at all.  This is... man, I can't decide whether I enjoyed The Avengers or this movie more... they were both great.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## billc

That is encouraging.  Spiderman has been sort of downplayed by the critics because of the reboot, but now I am a little more hopeful about it.  Hopefully, I'll see it this week.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Went to see Spiderman and Ted this weekend (getting out of the heat).  I didn't see the other Spiderman movies, so I can't compare this to those, but I thought the new one was OK.  I'm not really a Spiderman fan, but I do see him in the pages of the New Avengers.  Emma Stone was good as Gwen Stacy, but I really couldn't buy her as a high school student.  A friend of mine (who is a fan) didn't like the previous movies because Spiderman wasn't "gangly" enough.  I suspect he'll be pleased with the present movie, as Parker's moves seemed to have a "Ditko-esque" flavor.  All in all, not a bad way to spend a couple of hours.

As for Ted, if you like Family Guy, you'll probably like it.  Mila Kunis is certainly no Meg  .


----------



## billc

I was channel hopping and found Anne Hatheway on Letterman.  Quick question for those who watched the show...Did Letterman give away the ending to the movie?


----------



## Sukerkin

Mmmm .... Anne Hathaway ...

...

... oh sorry ... that was out loud wan't it?


----------



## billc

Hmmm...apparently, it wasn't just me who noticed the Letterman movie comment...

http://dailycaller.com/2012/07/13/d...spoiled-dark-knight-rises-for-everyone-video/


----------



## Steve

billcihak said:


> Hmmm...apparently, it wasn't just me who noticed the Letterman movie comment...
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2012/07/13/d...spoiled-dark-knight-rises-for-everyone-video/



If it follows the comics, he ends up paralyzed in a wheelchair.  But of course, I don't know for sure.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SnyderD

Now I wish I had gone and seen it this weekend. Guess I'll know next weekend how it ends!


----------



## Steve

SnyderD said:


> Now I wish I had gone and seen it this weekend. Guess I'll know next weekend how it ends!



I won't say whether I was right or wrong, but it was a great movie.  Not as dark as dark knight.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billc

I saw Ted, wish I hadn't.  

Type of comedies I have enjoyed in the past:

Wedding Crashers
Big Bang Theory (television show)
Frasier
Fawlty Towers
Monty Python skits: The Cheese shop, The Tribute to Sam Peckinpah, The Pet shop
Monty Python and the Holy Grail

Comedies I didn't think were funny, at all...
Horrible Bosses
Hang Over
Two and a Half men (television show)
American Pie (didn't finish it)

So, that at least gives you my range of what is actually funny.  Ted wasn't funny at all, the only funny bits really, you saw in the trailer.  I wouldn't recommend it for a movie theater, redbox or netflix. 

The audience did seem to think it was funny though, so there you have it for Ted.


----------



## Steve

They're hit and miss for me.   I liked hangover, but hated horrible bosses. I don't think I'm going to like Ted.  

Some comedies I'm looking forward to though, are the Watch and the campaign.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## billc

Yeah the Watch might be okay.  The campaign I think is going to suffer from the same problems as Ted.


----------



## Steve

So far, I can't remember a more satisfying year for movies ever.  While there have been some great Summer blockbusters, I can't remember when so many have actually delivered on the hype and lived up to expectations.  

The Avengers was great.  Brave was terrific.  The Amazing Spider Man was awesome, as was Dark Knight Rises.  Still to come:  The Watch, Total Recall, Bourne Legacy,


----------



## billc

Saw the Dark Knight Rises...disapointed.  I really wanted to like this last installment but it just failed.  Everything that the Dark Knight was, this isn't.  I would wait to see it from Redbox, and you might not want to see it at IMAX either.  The loudness of the film hurts understanding some of the conversations between the characters.    I don't want to spoil specific parts of the film, so I won't.  I am going to link to a review that I think catches the spirit of the failure...

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/57109


----------



## Steve

I liked Batman.  Didn't overthink it too much.  But so far, Spiderman is the best superhero movie of the Summer.    The article you linked to...  man, that guy HATED this movie.  I guess I'm lucky in that I'm not overly invested in the character.  I can completely understand.  I've been let down with a few of my favorites, too.  Daredevil still makes me sad, but hope remains that someone with the chops to do him justice will reboot the story.


----------



## billc

I thought I read somewhere that a reboot was in the words for Daredevil already.  I hope so.  I enjoy superhero movies.


----------



## Steve

That would be very, very awesome!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

billcihak said:


> I thought I read somewhere that a reboot was in the words for Daredevil already. I hope so. I enjoy superhero movies.


If so, I vote for the actress who played Talia al-Ghul in Dark Knight Rises to play Electra.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

billcihak said:


> Saw the Dark Knight Rises...disapointed. I really wanted to like this last installment but it just failed. Everything that the Dark Knight was, this isn't.


Agreed.  Batman Begins was Batman's story, The Dark Knight was the Joker's story, but this one seemed to lack focus and direction.  Bane was deeply uninteresting, and his face mask, instead of making him sound ominous or powerful, just garbled his voice.  The plot was predictable, the ending unsatisfying.  This movie should have been Selina Kyle's story.  The conflict Batman would experience over having to bring in someone with whom he was emotionally involved could have made for a great story.  Instead, we get a self-pitying, reclusive Bruce Wayne, a miracle cure or two, and a broad daylight shootout between the police and Bane's army which seemed to produce no blood.  All in all, a slow-moving disappointment.  JMHO, as always.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Something to look forward to- I heard the next Captain America movie would be called Captain America and the Winter Soldier.  
Might be great, might suck.  Here's hoping for the former.


----------



## Steve

Yeah.  I knew they wouldn't kill Bucky off from the first one.  My wife actually called it first, when cap saved him in red skulls weapons factory first time we saw the movie.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MZH

The Dark knight Rises exceeded my expectations. As soon as it ended. i wanted to watch it again.

the fight in the dark was awesome. Makes me want to train harder.


----------



## billc

I saw Spiderman a while ago, it wasn't as good as the first one.  I saw Expendables 2 last night.  A good redbox rental or a Netflix rental, save your cash.  

I'll be going to see "2016, Obama's America," tomorrow.  It is the summer, and this is a movie.


----------



## Steve

billcihak said:


> I saw Spiderman a while ago, it wasn't as good as the first one.



Way, way better.  Amazing spiderman was a better movie in every way than the Sam raimi, Toby McGuire trilogy.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## billc

Well, the I thought the story was better in the Sam Raimi movie, I thought the story in the new one wasn't as tightly put together.  I think the Green goblin wasn't as well done as the lizard was in the new movie.  I also think that some of the scenes in the new movie were not scripted as much as "free form," like in the Larry David show, and it just didn't work well.  The scene at the dinner table where they were debating and the scenes between Gwen and Peter for example.


----------



## billc

Well, I went to see the last movie of the summer, "2016 Obama's America."   I have to say that the movie was really good, better than I expected for a political documentary.  The sound, though, was a little muted, and the background music may have been a little too loud.  The movie was produced by the man who produced Shindler's List and Jurassic Park, and it was written and starred Dinesh D'souza.

 Some of the topics covered were obama's "founding fathers," his relationship with his father and step father and why he embraced one and not the other.  I have to say that D'souza really makes the case that anti-colonialism is the motivator of our president more than anything else.  Over all a really good documentary on obama.

The most chilling scene, which is surprising since I have seen it on the internet already, was obama leaning forward in his chair and telling the President of Russia that Vladimer needs to give him some time and that after the election he will have more room to maneuver.  Seeing it on the big screen and actually hearing him say it clearly was kind of shocking, even after seeing it before.

The audience was mostly senior citizens, a few kids, and the theater was mostly full for a 4:55 showing on a Saturday.  If you have a chance, don't wait for redbox or netflix...November is fast approaching...


----------



## Omar B

Steve said:


> Way, way better.  Amazing spiderman was a better movie in every way than the Sam raimi, Toby McGuire trilogy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




You know man, I have a hard time even considering the new SM movie.  Not that the first 3 were perfect, but they marked an important time in my life.

SM was filmed in and around Queens (the parts that were actually in NY) and we used to hang out in my bud Timmy's driveway watching them film the aunt May house.  Even met the cast and crew a few times.  Plus a couple of the stuntmen got mat time at my dojo so that was cool.

Skip ahead a year later to the next summer when the movie came out.  That marked the first date I had with my ex.  So I can kinda trace back a 6 year, relationship to a specific date and movie.


----------

